# GAME 6 THREAD: LA Lakers vs. NO Hornets (Nov. 7th, 5:00pm



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center> Los Angeles Lakers (5-0)
@ 
New Orleans Hornets (4-1)

11-07-03
TV: LAL, NO
5:00pm PST 









Baron Davis looks to shine at home vs the Lakers after LA's Double OT win over San Antonio. 

*Main Matchups:*

 vs. 
*Season:* 17.0 PPG, 5.4 RPG, 8.0 APG | 24.8 PPG, 4.6 RPG, 7.0 APG 

 vs. 
*Season:* 15.0 PPG, 11.6 RPG, 4.8 APG | 7.6 PPG, 10.0 RPG, 2.0 APG 

 vs. 
*Season:* 21.0 PPG, 13.8 RPG, 3.4 APG | 10.6 PPG, 6.4 RPG, 0.6 APG 

 vs. 
*Season:* 26.0 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 4.0 APG | 18.6 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 3.4 APG 

*X-Factor/X-Factors:*


*Season:* 11.4 PPG, 8.0 RPG, 0.6 APG



*Season:* 11.8 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 0.6 APG
</center>

I'll Edit the Lakers Stats when this game ends!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Baron has been hot lately and the Lakers might be tired playing a back to back. Should be competitive game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Man the Spurs/Lakers game is still on and your already thinking about tomorrow's game.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Baron has been hot lately and the Lakers might be tired playing a back to back. Should be *competitive game*.


I'm sure about that. It'll be a nice game to watch and hopefully we can still be unbeaten after the game.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Good luck Lakers, we hope to be the first team to put a ***** in your armour this year!

Let the battle begin! :starwars:


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

You also forgot one guy!

*X-Factor:*








*Season:* 8.2 PPG, 4.4 RPG, 4.2 APG

Granted, DA has been streaky thus far, but he is a sparkplug!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Armstrong is definitely a plug... I'm a little bit worrried because of a lot of Lakers playing heavy, heavy minutes last night because of the double OT. Just a prediction but I think Devean will go for 18 and 8 this game.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

End of the 1st Quarter:

Los Angeles 18, New Orleans 25

At least Grant already got a basket.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Lakers' losing by 13 points right now,with 2:25 left in the 3rd quarter... 



Good game so far for Baron Davis, leading the way with 21 points.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

We just lost our first game 95-114... 

http://www.nba.com/games/20031107/LALNOH/boxscore.html


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thats alright.. Didnt expect us to go undefeated :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a disgusting effort. Every player on the Lakers played like a damned *****. There was no defense on Baron Davis, or anyone else outside the 3pt line, our defense is just awful.

How we won 5 games in a row with this defense is just beyond me. We definitely have one of the worst defenses in the league.

The lowly Bucks scored 107 on us and we only just scraped out a win.

Thenn...how the hell do the Spurs put up 117 on the Lakers, without Duncan and Parker?! I don't care if it went into 2OT...that is still HORRIBLE!

Now the Hornets without Mashburn put up 114! Whoever is incharge of defense for the Lakers should be *****-slapped multiple times. Payton and Kobe deserve 40 lashes for their so-called "efforts" on defense, and Shaq and Malone haven't exactly done a smashing job at all.

The Lakers may have been tired because of last night's game...but for Kobe, Shaq, Malone and Payton to lose to Davis, Wesley, Magloire and Brown is pretty damned pathetic.

No matter if the Lakers win against the Grizzlies on Monday or not, this road trip has certainly been a huge disappointment. The Lakers deserve to be 0-3 on this trip, as they only started playing some ball in the 4th quarter of the games against the Bucks and Spurs.

AYE PAPI!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah, the defense is terrible. There's no way all these teams should be killing us like this with all these outside shots every single game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Easy damian easy. I feel what you're saying and we're winning despite not playing well. 

Again this game highlights why we need an in shape Kobe a completly healthy Kobe. The Vets mailed it in tonight. GP,Malone and Shaq. Kobe just didn't have his legs because he's not yet 100% but the other guys just mailed it in. 

Kobe when in shape and helathy never mails it in he'd been hustling even on nights the teams draggin. His motor usually is always going strong but not tonight. 

You're gonna get games like this from GP and Malone from time to time. The Grizz is no lay-up they hustle and give energy. 

I'm not quite sure the wisdom of Kobe always playing the other teams pg's or best perimeter option. GP needs to guard his postion more. Kobe not yet healthy needs to rest some on defense. Baron Davis just smoked him tonight very similar to what Ginobili did last night. Kobe is just to reluctant to stick his leg in front of guys and plant. It'll come though. 

Lakers will be fine. 

I think this road trip is a success if they beat the grizz on Sunday because looking at the schedule before hand I'd have been happy at only losing once.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What a disgusting effort. Every player on the Lakers played like a damned *****. There was no defense on Baron Davis, or anyone else outside the 3pt line, our defense is just awful.
> 
> How we won 5 games in a row with this defense is just beyond me. We definitely have one of the worst defenses in the league.
> ...


Finally a Lakers fan I agree with.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The reason the defense looks so bad is because Shaq and Malone just stay down low, so when the gaurds switch off the shooters they pretty much get open looks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ouch:no:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Plain and simple, the Lakers got beat. Whooped. Stomped. The hornets ran and got the open looks. They ran the pick and roll. They were the better team last night.

As far as the Lakers are concerned, not only was there a lack of _efense, but lack of offensive execution as well. The two go hand in hand, so it isn't surprising that there was a lack of both. Play good defense and the offense will come with fast breaks and easy open looks. When the offense sucks, the opponent gets the easy baskets.

As the bulls fans say, No excuses.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

The Lakers just need to get home, rest up and work on the D. They will be fine.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

they were tired from last nights 2OT matchup with the spurs, what do you expect when you have that kinda game and have another game the following night? but the lakers lost... finally i thought they were gonna start 20-0


----------

